# Hunting boots



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has experience with the Cabela's Iron Ridge hunting boots? My Rocky's aren't doing the trick for me anymore. I know some of you will say to invest in some Crispi, Kenetrek, or similar boot, but not thinking the wife will let me go that expensive without letting her do the same on an outfit😉


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I haven't used Cabela's boots, but these https://www.sierra.com/made-in-italy-r-evolution-gore-tex-hiking-boots-waterproof-leather-for-men~p~671xd/?utm_source=GooglePLAs&utm_medium=PaidShopping&utm_term=Made_in_Italy_R-Evolution_Gore-Tex_Hiking_Boots_-_Waterproof_Leather_For_Men&utm_campaign=PCGOOGLES7&currency=USD&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIibng1t2w5QIVyiCtBh0rhgGTEAQYAyABEgIGlfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&codes-processed=true are pretty awesome. I found mine on sale for about $160. Cheaper than crispi and kennetrek, and I think they'll last me a very long time. The only complaint I have is that the side of the tongue doesn't want to stay put and eventually works its way out of the cuff. They're extremely comfortable.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Are you thinking the 800 or 400 insulate? At the expo last year Black Ovis had a screaming deal on some non-insulated Crossover Pro Light Crispi boots. I absolutely love them. They are my everyday boots, and I work them this year on my anybull, and my wifes dedicated deer hunts. They are holding up nicely. I will buy another pair if they have the deal again.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

american_jackal said:


> Are you thinking the 800 or 400 insulate? At the expo last year Black Ovis had a screaming deal on some non-insulated Crossover Pro Light Crispi boots. I absolutely love them. They are my everyday boots, and I work them this year on my anybull, and my wifes dedicated deer hunts. They are holding up nicely. I will buy another pair if they have the deal again.


I'm thinking about the 800. My feet tend to be cold and there aren't many things more miserable than having freezing feet miles from the truck. During archery/muzzleloader season I'll sometimes just wear some regular hiking boots or my Solomon shoes if its warm enough. I would also be wearing the Iron Ridge boots for ice fishing in the winter.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Ok, I have a pair of Cabelas, or should I say Meindl Denali Fit IQ I got out of the bargain basement a few years back for a good price. They are 800 i believe. I really like them for cold weather. But I dont think they are available any longer. Sorry I cant be of any help.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I bought a pair of danner higher grounds. Super comfy to me. I cannot wear alot of boots as my feet are thin but those are awesome. I tried mendels a while back but idk that whole heel system gave me heck of blisters.


----------



## andrewtye68 (May 22, 2021)

I wear *Irish Setter Men's 838 Wingshooter Upland* hunting boots because the boot delivery style and performance simultaneously besides offering everything a wearer is looking for. It helps in making your adventure more enjoyable and memorable.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got those same Crispi boots that AJ mentioned. They are pretty awesome! Coupled with some cold weather First Lite socks, they do pretty well even in snow, and some gaitors. I also have a pair of Danner Pronghorn 400 grain boots I got on clearance at Scheels for $100. In fact, I got the Crispi's on sale at Scheels too. I only put on the Danners if it gets really cold out. Not bad hiking in the Danners, but nothing compared to the crossover hiking boot from Crispi.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I have tried many boots in the past. However in 2018 I broke my foot up pretty bad and now have 5 screws in it as a result of this I have made the choice to go to the higher end boots for the support. my current choices are Han wag, Lowa, and Zamberlin. I'm sure that the Cabela's boots are a great product as much of their products are. Good luck and get them bought and broke in no one likes sore feet from new boots.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Saw this old thread I started get renewed. So I ended up getting some Cabela's iron ridge boots with 800 thinsulate. They have been great for ice fishing and other cold weather activities. However, I was fortunate enough to win a giveaway last year that netted me some new Sitka gear along with a new pair of Crispi Colorado GTX boots that are now my go to hunting boot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

flyfisher20 said:


> Saw this old thread I started get renewed. So I ended up getting some Cabela's iron ridge boots with 800 thinsulate. They have been great for ice fishing and other cold weather activities. However, I was fortunate enough to win a giveaway last year that netted me some new Sitka gear along with a new pair of Crispi Colorado GTX boots that are more my go to hunting boot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats funny. I didn't even realize it was that old until you pointed it out.


----------

